
San Francisco Wants Homeless to Leave Tent Camp, but Some Vow to Fight - NearAP
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/27/us/san-francisco-wants-homeless-to-leave-tent-camp-but-some-vow-to-fight.html
======
citizensixteen
I just learned of an interesting program in San Francisco called Lava Mae.
They have re-purposed transportation buses into showers and toilets on wheels
to serve homeless of SF. It is an interesting project that is using some
innovation to solve a social problem.

[http://lavamae.org/](http://lavamae.org/)

Lava Mae Launch [Video]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up9TfkcJNxk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up9TfkcJNxk)

